# bedroom layout, Would like some help



## chadyelland (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi guys, my wife and I just bought our first house this past fall, I have a 12x15 basement spare room and was hoping to build a shelf layout around the walls and leave enough room so it will still function as a spare room, is anyone good at track plans? or have a layout in a spare room or kids room with ideas? I model HO scale steam era, mixed freight on the prairies. so very little grade. rural and small town.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

There are a few of us here that are good with track plans. What we need from you is the layout of the room. The better your measurements are the better we can help set you up. 

Ideas on industries and what not helps too.

Massey


----------



## chadyelland (Jan 13, 2012)

Since I model steam era i know i need turning facility's, I could have 2 levels but I think a helix is a bit to big of a project for me now, if i had an inclined track against the wall all the way around how much elevation could i gain in say 15+12+12ft, a 2percent grade would rise 1ft in 50ft run? or could i have a switch back maybe? anyway if a few of you could help that would be great.


----------



## mwpeber (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow, you have a ton of space to work with! I agree, the 2 doors in your room could cause some difficulty, but that can be overcome with some removable sections. If this room doubles as a spare room, is there any other furniture that you need to work around or do you intend on the shelf layout being high enough to clear those items?

I like how you worked in an extra yard by "tunneling" through the wall to your mechanical room.:thumbsup:

I've downloaded SCARM (free!) and have been using it to design my layout. I have been very impressed and have been told the programmer is a member of this forum.

Good luck planning.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

A helix is not really that difficult to build if you have a jig saw and a string. It would fit perfectly in the furnace room and could give you a multi level layout. I would if I were you position the shelves high enough to slide the bed under the layout and save some floor space but dont have any switching or anything like that above the bed that would cause operators to have to get up on the bed to manuver cars or turnouts around. Your track plan looks pretty good, it should provide some interesting operations as you have a couple stops and those could easily be different towns to model. On the east side after the door I would refrain from crossing the yard tracks with the mainline. I dont know if this was just how things were drawn out but it should not be done in practice.

Massey


----------



## chadyelland (Jan 13, 2012)

touch up, I'll look for that track cad program I have one xtrakcad that I find just painful to use, click this click it again, again, again, won't connect, won't line up aRGGHHH!!
Can a small HO turntable be fit into 2ft? I have a Hudson with a vandy tender that takes a larger then 9inch turn table and engine stall.


----------

